# (W) Grey Knights any (H) cool stuff MTG USA



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all I am looking for any and all GK models any edition any condition I'm starting from zero

I have cool custom built and converted Space marine models and thousands of magic cards from alpha and up

I have
Rogue Trader land raider, land raider Spartan, and Rhino custom tanks
also I have a very cool firebase/ drop pod design.

Message me with offers.


----------

